# Hot Water Heater Installation Cost



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Water heaters range from $200 for a cheap small one to over $2500 for a tankless and extra venting.

You want prices you will have to be more specific unless you want to compare apples and oranges.


----------



## philstewart (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me try to narrow my question. I know there are cheap and expensive extremes, but I am looking for the most common cost. If you had to choose one level of hot water heaters that the average family in a three bedroom home has installed, how much do you charge for its installation? Let me know if I need to further clarify, and I appreciate your input!


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

philstewart said:


> Let me try to narrow my question. I know there are cheap and expensive extremes, but I am looking for the most common cost. If you had to choose one level of hot water heaters that the average family in a three bedroom home has installed, how much do you charge for its installation? Let me know if I need to further clarify, and I appreciate your input!


How about this.

A 50 gallon average recovery with electronic ignition, gas model, plumbing already in with venting. Just push the old one out and put in the new one.

$525 for the average tank and $300 for install including hauling off your old tank. Total is $825.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

So Phil...let me get this straight, your thesis program will allow you to take random comments from random individuals through a moderated message board and use a valid statistics for your research? YIKES!

I have to admit that's one of the most creative ways of asking the question of the users here what's the price for "X" since most here don't just toss that info out. Generally speaking there are too many variables for any given installation, to just toss out a number.

I'd suggest that if you're in need of a hot water heater, you call your local plumber and inquire. If you're planning on doing it yourself...ask away. If your truly doing research for your thesis...then get on the 'net, locate plumbers across the nation and survey them. 

Good luck with your "thesis"....I would of sworn UGA had higher standards....


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

I would think that a better way for you to do this would be to come up with a hypothetical situation, such as that listed by marvinGarden, and then ask people here to give you the name and number of shops located in their area for you to call and ask for an estimate. Even better would be if you could find a few pictures representative of the water heater to be replaced, so that they could better estimate it, and everyone would be estimating on the same thing.

I would have to say that if you continue with your initial attempt at data collection, the validity of your results would be the same as me telling you the world is flat cause my level says so. You need to control certain aspects of your test (water heater size, model, previous condition and installation location, etc) before you can validly compare the prices for differing areas.


----------



## philstewart (Oct 28, 2008)

jimmyfloyd said:


> I would think that a better way for you to do this would be to come up with a hypothetical situation, such as that listed by marvinGarden, and then ask people here to give you the name and number of shops located in their area for you to call and ask for an estimate. Even better would be if you could find a few pictures representative of the water heater to be replaced, so that they could better estimate it, and everyone would be estimating on the same thing.
> 
> I would have to say that if you continue with your initial attempt at data collection, the validity of your results would be the same as me telling you the world is flat cause my level says so. You need to control certain aspects of your test (water heater size, model, previous condition and installation location, etc) before you can validly compare the prices for differing areas.


Thanks for your suggestion, that does seem like a much better way of going about this. I will use the example Marvin Gardens used as the "average hot water heater"

*"A 50 gallon average recovery with electronic ignition, gas model, plumbing already in with venting. Just push the old one out and put in the new one"*

Is it now possible to provide an estimate?


----------

